# Board Choice: Option Franchise or K2 Format



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

right gus i need some advice on a board basically its between a 08/09 K2 Format 163 and the 07/08 Option Franhise.

Im an inermedate rider looking to get a board that will progess with me! 

I'm 5'11" and weigh about 90-95kg so i think these boards are perfect for me just cant decide which 
I think the option would b better as the k2 is more for beginners progressing

your advice woud be great!

Heres the boards and specs 

K2 Format

K2 Format Snowboard - A.T.L.A.S Series 2009 UK Snowboard, Kite and Ski Shop, Burton and Ride Snowboards, Salomon, K2 Skis, Flow Bindings, 32 Boots












or the 07/08 Option Franchise

161 OPTION FRANCHISE snowboard SALE ON NOW * FREE DELIVERY & BAG


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd really spend the extra $20 bucks and get a Stairmaster or Scaremaster. Its the exact same board with different sets of graphics. Get the 159...But whats your boot size? That could change things.


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

Boot size us 10.5


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

Isn't the stairmaster a more park focussed board thn all mountain?

Which would you recommend out of the option and the k2


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah it is 'technically' a park board but I loved it for everything I could throw at it. I recommend it over the other two because I think its a better board for your money. If you just don't want it though then I recommend the K2. Overall they make better boards than Option.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

franchise = "new" sansalone = stiff = better than that beginner k2


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

is it to stiff to do a bit of park on aswell though???


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it's not a jibstick, if that's what you're asking


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

i just want a decent all mountain board that i can take in the park when it takes my fancy so i can develope my freestyle skills


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't buy the Format. It's a noobstick.


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

thats what i wanted to hear, i think i will buy the option as im pretty heavy at 90+ kgs and should be easier to bend it


----------

